# Cockpitfest 2019



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2019)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Not in the area but looking forward to pictures


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2019)

With Geo - let's see those photos!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2019)

Had thought of going, but the 'Tin tent' is getting some cosmetic work done, and I doubt I'll get it back in time.
Looking forward to some pics Gary.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

I wanna be Gary when I grow up.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

Almost worth the flight!


----------

